# Need help with Labs



## SandSpen (Jan 15, 2016)

I was never diagnosed with Hashi's or anything then out of the blue I had a complete thyroidectomy two years ago because I had an 8cm goiter on one side and 4cm goiter on the other side.( I had been feeling really bad and gained weight before they found these) Since then it has been a bumpy road. I feel like a hypochondriac because I have constant chronic problems. I am now on my third doctor. My last doctor had me on 100 mcg Tirosint and checked only my TSH which was 1.00. They felt that was where I should be. However I still was having major problems fatigue, severe constipation, two periods in a month, ear ringing and memory problems to name just a few. I upped my dosage to 112 mcg Tirosint (Had extra left over from a step down) then went to the new doctor and she tested everything. (FYI: Synthroid made me sick it has lactose in it so that is why I take Tirosint) - Now being on the 112 Tirosint I feel I am too high and still having problems. I go back at the end of the month but wanted insight into my labs that I just received back:

Free T4 0.94 Ref Range 0.73 - 1.95

TSH 3.8 Ref Range 0.5 -4.7

Free T3 2.2 Ref Range 2.3 - 4.2


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You need to find that fourth, fifth, sixth...exc. new Doctor.

Keep searching till you find a Doctor who will treat you without guidelines.

One who will experiment with different doses till your symptoms go away.

There is more to your thyroid disease than keeping you within some range....

THYROID DISEASE IS AN INDIVIDUAL THING.......everyone is different..........


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You still look awfully hypo. Were you ever able to get you frees up? I wouldn't really look at TSH.

What did you post op pathology report say? That should have included a diagnosis.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You are definitely hypo. Have you ever tried Westhroid or Naturethroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Now being on the 112 Tirosint I feel I am too high and still having problems. I go back at the end of the month but wanted insight into my labs that I just received back:
> 
> TSH 3.8 Ref Range 0.5 -4.7
> 
> ...


You need to adjust the order of your labs to see the trend - TSH first.

Your labs appear to be hypo. TSH if 1 is likely to have both your FT-4 and FT-3 in 1/2 to 3/4 of range.

Your FT-4 is 3/4 of range. Your FT-3 is 2.2 and 3/4 of range is 3.74 - this would be considered low and can definitely cause hypo symptoms. You might want to consider asking for a reduction in your T4 medication and ask for a trial of Cytomel or generic. Start with 5mcg - but be aware, with a FT-4 as high as yours. you may have difficulty at first with anxious or anxiety symptoms. Try breaking the pills into 1/2 and taking one 1/2 every 6 hours upon waking. Ease into it - until you can handle the dose adjustment without any side effects. I skipped a day or 2 of my T3 the second time I added because of the symptoms I described above - I had high FT-4 at the time.

Most of us have felt like a hypochondriac while trying to have our thyroid issues diagnosed. Your labs tell the story - you definitely have something going on.

Most doctors resist prescribing Cytomel because that don;t understand the benefits to thyroid patients. If your doctor will not prescribe then you may need to find a new doctor.


----------



## SandSpen (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for the info!!!! I should have posted sooner. These new labs are for a new doctor. I return to review that labs with her at the end of January. I found her through another website of recommended thyroid doctors that prescribe T3 medication and do more in depth lab work. I think I may have a problem with the T3 conversion. My labs also showed a problem with adrenal glands. Too high DHEA Sulfates. I'm curious what that means. Thank you again. It was my first time posting.


----------



## SandSpen (Jan 15, 2016)

Also they now list me as Hashi's since I do not have a thyroid. I did not have Thyroid cancer just goiters that were obstructing my airway and voice so the thyroid had to be removed. The doctor never told me what caused it.


----------

